
Sodium-potassium alloy (liquid metal at room temperature)- Wikipedia - wolfi1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium-potassium_alloy
======
PaulHoule
You have to be careful working with this stuff, like keep it under argon as a
cover gas. It burns in carbon dioxide, burns in water, and even burns in
1-propanol -- in the last case the burning is gentle enough you can use
1-propanol to wash spent nuclear fuel elements that were used in NaK.

